# 42" mower deck spring question



## jeff_d (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

The blade belt broke so I pulled the deck off and I noticed the heavy spring (shown in attached picture) on the left. It is connected on one end to a bolt mounted to the deck and the other end is hooked into an arm that has an idler pulley. 

I tried to pull the arm in the direction of the spring tension but I couldn't budge it.

Is this arm supposed to move? It is pushed up against two rubber stoppers which is a position that puts maximum tension on that spring.

There is a bolt near the center of the arm that looks like if it was loosened would allow the arm to pivot. It seems that if the arm could move, the spring would pull the arm in a direction that would add tension to the belt.

I haven't made any adjustments here at all, this is the 1st time I looked at it closely.

Thanks for any help,
Jeff


----------



## TOMU (May 14, 2013)

I wish I could help, but I have no idea. I have the same deck, and the arm that has the Idler Pulley on it does not move on mine either, BUT I will say I bought my mower used, and I have had major problems with my belts staying on, and get eating up when they do stay on.

Can you tell me if your Idler pulley sets level on the bracket, or does it slant down to the left spindle?(mine slopes a little down to the left spindle)

I have bought new spindles(complete with pulleys), and two new Idler pulleys, and belt, and I would like to know before I put them on. THANKS


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't have experience with Troy Bilt anything, nothing, zero, but allow me to ask one question for now, maybe more later. 

Does your mower have an electric clutch for blade engagement?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I do not have any experience with this deck. But I would put on the new belt and if you need to loosen the bolt to get the belt on do it. but tighten the bolt before you run it.


----------



## abbott (Feb 23, 2013)

jeff_d said:


> Hi,
> 
> The blade belt broke so I pulled the deck off and I noticed the heavy spring (shown in attached picture) on the left. It is connected on one end to a bolt mounted to the deck and the other end is hooked into an arm that has an idler pulley.
> 
> ...


I own a.troy built pony 42 inch deck , have had nothing but trouble since new with this mower . I have replaced the deck belt several times and the deck keeps throwing the belt especially in the number one position which is the lowest application , I have had the deck completely apart and reassembled with no success ,I have even photographed each disassembly for reference on reassembling the pulley system to no avail nothing seems to work , I wish I could help more I think it's just poorly designed . I even have drive problems consistently and have replaced the drive line belts three times over seven years at major expense because the drive line is not readily accessible unless you take the tractor apart . Sorry I couldn't help,much but I have been down this road far too many times . Steve Abbott


----------

